# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  سجل حضورك بقول من أقوال الهاشميين ,, مساحة متجددة

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صباحكم / مساؤكم
معطر بشذى وطنيتكم و إنتمائك
’
،
,
,


الموضوع بسيط والفكرة واضحة 

رح تكون هالمساحة ~ متجددة ~ لنسجل حضورنا
 بمقولة من أقوال الهاشميين
 
.
.
.


بنتظر تفاعلكم ونشاطكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

أقوال عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
"أقول مرة أخرى وبشكل واضح ما في قوة قادرة على أن تفرض علينا أَي شيء ضد مصالح الأردن والأردنيين".

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 

نحن كاــنا في هذا الوطـن أيها الأخـوة جـنود الحـسين ، كلـنا لعـيون الشعب الذي أحـب الحـسين وعيـون الوطـن الذي بناه الحـسين ؛ والشعـار الذي يزين جبين كل واحد مـنا ، نفتخر فيه ونرفـع رؤوسـنا فيه ، ونحن تعلمـنا من راحلـنا العظيم أن نكون فـداء للوطن وفـداء للأمـة العـربية التي يقف الأردن في أول صفوفها .
بارك الله فيكم أجمعين وتحية من أخوكـم في السـلاح لكل النشامى في قواتـنا المسلحة ؛ ومسيرة الحـسين التي أنـتم رجالها مستمرة بعون الله وستبقى الراية مرفوعة بهممكم وتظل الجباه لا تنحني إلا لله كما أرادها الحـسين أن تكون .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين* 
*أما نهجنا في مكافحة الفساد، فنحن عازمون على محاربة الفساد بكل أشكاله، ونحن نرحب بكـل الرؤى التي من شأنها مأسسة دور هيئة مكافحة الفساد، وتمكينها من البـت في كل الشبهات بشكل سريع، وتحفيزها علـى فتح قنوات التواصـل والحـوار، لاستقبال أي شكاوى أو اتهامات بالفساد، وإطلاع الناس بشكل دوري على نتائج أعمالها، بما لا يؤثر على سير العدالة، ويقطع الشك والإشاعات باليقين.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني 
ان من الحتمي ان يكون للشباب الاردني،الدور الفاعل والمشاركة الجدية في شؤون وشجون الوطن،فهم فرسان التغيير القادرون على احداث نقلة نوعية في مستقبل هذا الوطن وتحقيق الغد المشرق لاجيالة المقبلة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الحرص على الإصلاح في الأردن ليس حكراً على أحد، ونحن أصحاب مسيرة طويلة مع الإصلاح، الذي كان على الدوام في مقدمة أولوياتنا. فقد دعوت إلى الإصلاح والتحديث، منذ أن تسلمت أمانة المسؤولية، وعملت بكل الوسائل، من أجل إحداث الإصلاح والتغيير. 
الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين*

----------


## دموع الغصون

_من اقوال الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه
"وبلدكم الأردن هذا هو وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى في الوحدة والحرية والاستقلال لكل العرب، عاش على ساحة عزيزة من ساحات النضال القومي منذ رفرفت في سمائه بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين وهو قائد من قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى ومؤسس الأردن، وقد التف حوله واعانه العديد من رجال الرعيل الاول واهل السابقة من ابناء الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان والعراق والجزيرة العربية وغيرها من ديار العروبة، تجمعهم آمال واحدة وتحدو مسيرتهم غايات واحدة"

رحمك الله سيدي سنبقى جندك الاوفياء 
_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*من أقوال الملك المؤسس عبدالله الأول* 
*إن أهل العلم هم القدوة الصالحة والنجوم الهادية.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

إن الأمة أهم من الأشخاص مهما كانت مراكزهم.. من اقوال الحسين رحمه الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

"إنني أحب هذا الشعب حباً عظيماً فلولاه لما كنت شيئاً مذكوراً"

الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
"نحن كاــنا في هذا الوطـن أيها الأخـوة جـنود الحـسين ، كلـنا لعـيون الشعب الذي أحـب الحـسين وعيـون الوطـن الذي بناه الحـسين ؛ والشعـار الذي يزين جبين كل واحد مـنا ، نفتخر فيه ونرفـع رؤوسـنا فيه ، ونحن تعلمـنا من راحلـنا العظيم أن نكون فـداء للوطن وفـداء للأمـة العـربية التي يقف الأردن في أول صفوفها "*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*"إن الذي يعبث بوحدتنا الوطنية لهو عدو عبد الله بن الحسين وعدو كل الأدرنيييييييييييييين "*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
"لا بد من التركيز على أن يبادر كل مواطن إلى ممارسة حقه الدستوري في ترشيح نفسه لهذه الانتخابات أو انتخاب من يعتقد أنه يمثله وأنه مؤهل وقادر على حمل أمانة المسؤولية "*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

على الجميع ان يتحملوا مسؤولياتهم 
ويتصدوا لمرض الاشاعات ولأصحاب الاجندات الخاصه والمشبوهه ..

من اقوال جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في الديمقراطية والمشاركة في العملية الانتخابية  "إنني على ثقة بوعي المواطن الأردني وقدرته على ان يختار من عُرف بالانتماء والكفاءة والمعرفة."

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في الديمقراطية والمشاركة في العملية الانتخابية 
- الانتماء الحقيقي يقتضي أن يبادر كل مواطن إلى ممارسة حقه في اختيار من يعتقد أنه يمثله ومن يعتقد أنه مؤهل وقادر على حمل الرؤية الوطنية .*
*- من أبسط صور الشعور بالمواطنة أن يبادر كل واحد منا إلى ممارسة حقه في انتخاب من يعتقد انه يمثله ، القادر على استيعاب الخطط والبرامج الوطنية .*
*- نؤمن أن تعميق الوعي بالديمقراطية ومضامينها ووسائلها المستندة إلى الحوار الموضوعي واحترام الرأي الآخر هي الضمانة الحقيقة لسلامة المسيرة .*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*
اليهود خطر دائم علينا قبل غيرنا منالأقطار العربية، وأنا وشعبي واقفون لهم بالمرصاد
من أقوال الملك حسين بن طلال*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال المغفور له بإذن الله الحسين بن طلال 
"وبلدكم الأردن هذا هو وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى في الوحدة والحرية والاستقلال لكل العرب، عاش على ساحة عزيزة من ساحات النضال القومي منذ رفرفت في سمائه بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين وهو قائد من قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى ومؤسس الأردن، وقد التف حوله واعانه العديد من رجال الرعيل الاول واهل السابقة من ابناء الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان والعراق والجزيرة العربية وغيرها من ديار العروبة، تجمعهم آمال واحدة وتحدو مسيرتهم غايات واحدة"

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*من أقوال جلالة المغفور له الحسين
لقد عرفت شعوب الأرض أن التحكم هو الأصل الذي تقوم عليه النظريات الهدامة من شيوعية ونازية وفاشية.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من اقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين ..

أما قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة، وأجهزتنا الأمنية، فهي درع الوطن ورمز كبريائه، وإرادته الحرة، وهي العين الساهرة على أمن المواطنين والحفاظ على حياتهم وكرامتهم، وهي من قبل ومن بعد، موضع اعتزازنا وتقديرنا، وستعمل حكومتي على إيلاء قواتنا المسلحة وأجهزتنا الأمنية كل العناية والاهتمام، من خلال العمل على تحديثها وتطويرها، وتزويدها بكل ما يمكنها من النهوض بمسؤولياتها الوطنية وواجبها المقدس.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين* *
**ان من الحتمي ان يكون للشباب الاردني،الدور الفاعل والمشاركة الجدية في شؤون وشجون الوطن،فهم فرسان التغيير القادرون على احداث نقلة نوعية في مستقبل هذا الوطن وتحقيق الغد المشرق لاجيالة المقبلة.
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال الملك المؤسس عبدالله الأول 

السياسة كالشطرنج إنك لا تستطيع اقتحام بنادقك بأراضي العدو، ولكن عليك أن تنتهز المنافذ المناسبة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
"استنهض المروءة والإرادة في كل أردني، للمحافظة على دولته ودستوره وإنجازه، واستنهض الذين يؤمنون بالإصلاح أن يدخلوا في غمار الانجاز موحدين حتى لا يضيع عليهم المترددون الانطلاق نحو المستقبل الأفضل"

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من اقوال الحسين رحمه الله..

نحن يجب أن نواجه حقيقة أخطائنا الماضية في طريق بمصداقيه. التفاخر بالمجد لا يجلب المجد، والغناء في الظلام لايبدّد خوف. ”

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الطريق إلى الإصلاح 
بقلم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني 
ما هو النهج الصحيح الذي يجب اتّباعه لتحقيق التنمية في القرن الحادي والعشرين؟ هل يتّخذ شكلاً واحداً، أم أنه يمكن إحراز خطوات فعلية إلى الأمام بطرق مختلفة؟ إن التاريخ الحديث يوفّر دروساً عديدة، ولكن أحدها يبقى على الزمن: وهو أن التغيير الناجح يأتي من الداخل. وكان هذا صحيحاً بالنسبة للغرب؛ كما أن الأيام أثبتت صحته للدول النامية التي تُعتبر مخزون قوّة؛ وسيكون صحيحاً أيضاً للشرق الأوسط. 

إن سياسة التنمية في العالم العربي ليست قضية أكاديمية بل هي حاجة ملحّة. ومع أن المنطقة لا تعاني من الفقر المورّث لليأس الذي نشهده في الدول التي تعتبر فيها التنمية في أدنى درجاتها، فإن واحداً من كل خمسة عرب يعيش على أقل من دولارين في اليوم. والنمو الاقتصادي أساسي لتوفير فرص العمل، ومع ذلك فإن النمو الإقليمي أقلّ كثيراً من المعدّل للدول النامية (إن معدّلات البطالة في الشرق الأوسط تبلغ في المتوسط 15 في المائة، وحوالي ستة ملايين باحث جديد عن العمل يدخلون السوق كل عام). وقد انخفض معدّل دخل الفرد في المنطقة فعلاً خلال العقدين الأخيرين. 

إن العرب جميعاً يستحقون أفضل مما لديهم، وأكثرهم استحقاقاً هم الشبّان، علماً بأن أكثر من نصف سكان المنطقة دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر. وهم يرون الإمكانات الغنيّة للعالم يومياً في وسائل الإعلام وعلى شاشات أجهزة الكومبيوتر لديهم. وهم يريدون أن يحوزوا إمكانية الوصول إلى ذلك العالم، إضافة إلى الحصول على مُتنفّس لطاقاتهم وإبداعاتهم. إن الإحباط يمكن أن يقود إلى لامبالاة خطرة أو ما هو أسوأ من ذلك. وقلّة قليلة قد تتحوّل إلى التطرّف، ولكن هذه القلة تظل كثيرة العدد في منطقة عانت نزاعاً مريراً وفُرْقة لمدة طويلة. 

بالنسبة للذين يؤمنون بمستقبل الشرق الأوسط منا- ونحن كثرة- فإن البديل هو التغيير التقدّمي: الحاكمية الرشيدة، والنمو الاقتصادي، والتنمية الوطنية. وفي واقع الأمر، فإن الإصلاحات في هذه المجالات تكتسح منطقتنا. والانتخابات غدت جزءًا من الحياة السياسية للمزيد من العرب أكثر من أي وقت مضى؛ ونسبة مشاركة المرأة في الحكم ترتفع؛ وجيلنا الجديد لديه طاقات متوثّبة، ووعي ملحوظ بمعطيات العولمة. والمفكرون الخلاّقون يدفعون بهذا التغيير الإقليمي إلى الأمام من خلال منظمات مثل مجلس رجال الأعمال العرب، ومؤتمر الإسكندرية للإصلاح العربي، واجتماع صنعاء حول الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان. وفي تونس، في شهر أيار الماضي، أقرّت جامعة الدول العربية بأن هناك حاجة للإصلاح. 

إن مثل هذا النجاح يعكس ثلاث حقائق. أولها أنه ليس هناك حلول ذات مسار منفرد. فالتغيير الحقيقي هو التغيير الشامل. وثانيها أن التغيير يتطلب الشراكة. فالحكومة لا يمكن أن تعوّض عن وجود قطاع خاص صحي، وكلاهما بحاجة إلى مجتمع مدني قوي. وثالثها أنه لا بدَّ لهذه العملية أن تنضج في داخل الوطن وأن تكون مُسْتوعبة للجميع لا تستثني أحداً. فالنجاح يتطلب طاقات الناس من جميع قطاعات المجتمع، وانخراطهم ومشاركتهم، بما في ذلك المعلمين، وأصحاب المشروعات، وقادة المجتمع المحلي، والعاملين في الخدمة الحكومية، وآخرين. وفرض عملية إصلاح من الخارج - عملية غير متجذرة في تاريخ الناس، ومجتمعاتهم المحلية، وثقافتهم- لا يمكن أن يولّد الالتزام الذي يتطلبه التقدّم. 

إن العالم العربي مُهيّأ بصورة جيدة لتقديم ذلك الالتزام. فالإصلاح له جذور عميقة في تراثنا. وعصر الإسلام الذهبي كان أنموذجاً لحضارة متعددة الأعراق حققت خطوات تاريخية إلى الأمام في الجهود العلمية والتنمية المدنية. وفي القرن التاسع، علّمنا الكندي، أب الفلسفة الإسلامية، أننا يجب أن لا ننأى بأنفسنا عن قبول الحقيقة برحابة صدر والسعي لاكتسابها، مهما كان مصدرها، وحتى لو جاءت من أمم وأعراق بعيدة تختلف عنا. ولم تكن في أيامه أي أبواب مغلقة. 

واليوم، فإن التقاليد الإنسانية للإسلام هي المَعين الذي تُسْتقى منه القيم المحورية الرئيسية للمنطقة: الإيمان بالكرامة المتساوية لجميع البشر، وتبجيل حكم القانون، والسعي إلى التميّز، وإحقاق التسامح، والمساءلة الشخصية. وهذه القيم توفر الأساس لاقتصادات إبداعية مزدهرة، وبصورة أكيدة لحياةٍ ديمقراطية أيضاً. 

إن الأردن شرع فعلاً في القيام بالإصلاحات الخاصة به، بما في ذلك الانتخابات، وإجراءات تعميق الحقوق السياسية والإنسانية وتجذيرها، من مثل حرية الاجتماع، وحرية الصحافة، ومبادرات تمكين المرأة والشباب. وهناك برامج أخرى تساعد على بناء نظام فعّال للأحزاب السياسية وتعزيز استقلال القضاء. وفيما يتصل بالشؤون الاقتصادية، تعلمنا من الأمثلة التي شهدناها في القرن العشرين، والتي لا تُبْهج القلب. فمشروعات القطاع العام وحده لا يمكنها، ببساطة، توفير فرص كافية للجماعات السكانية المتنامية. وعلى الدول أن توجه أنظارها للقطاع الخاص لخلق الوظائف، وتحقيق الإبداع، وإقامة المشروعات. 

إن إستراتيجية التنمية لدينا تستمدُّ مكنوناتها من خبرات الدول الأخرى في الشرق والغرب. فالدول ذات الاقتصادات العالية الأداء في آسيا ومناطق أخرى تقدّم دروساً في النمو والمثابرة، مبيّنة أهمية الحرية الاقتصادية، والحاكمية الرشيدة، والاستثمارات الاجتماعية في ما ينفع الصالح العام، مثل التعليم. وفي ماليزيا، نشهد دولة إسلامية حديثة ترحّب بالتنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية. ويستمد النمو الوطني عناصر اندفاعه من الأفكار العَصْرية والمعرفة، التي جعلت ماليزيا منهما جزءًا أساسياً من هويةٍ إسلامية تقدمية. 

وفي إيرلندا، نرى بلداً أصغر يحقق الازدهار عندما يركّز على الموارد البشرية وأسواق التصدير. ومن خلال استهداف الاستثمار ذي التوجّه التصديري والتجاوب مع الأسواق المتغيرة، تضاعفت نسبة النمو في إيرلندا في حصة الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي، ما بين عامي 1960 و 2000. وقد تبنّى الأردن بعضاً من التوجهات المشابهة، من مثل حصر مرجعية التنمية والأعمال في مرجعية واحدة شبيهة بـ "فورفاس" في إيرلندا، وهو مجلس وطني يقدّم المشورة للحكومة حول التجارة، والعلم، والإبداع. 

إن الإصلاحات في الأردن تؤتي أُكُلها. فقد انخفض الدين الخارجي، وازدادت الصادرات بصورة ملحوظة، وارتفع النمو الاقتصادي على مدى سنوات عدة. والنمو الفعلي للناتج المحلي الإجمالي وصل إلى 9,6 في المائة في الربع الأول من عام 2004. 

نعم، هناك تحدّيات أمامنا. والتغيير الهيكلي لا يتمّ بسهولة، والإصلاح على النطاق المحلي لا يأخذ مجراه في فراغ. والأردن، مثل بقية الشرق الأوسط، يحمل عبء النزاع العربي- الإسرائيلي، وهو عبء ثقيل. وهذه الدائرة من العنف شكلّت تهديداً للتنمية الإقليمية والاستقرار العالمي على مدى نصف قرن. والإصلاح في الشرق الأوسط لن يكون فعّالاً بصورة تامة دون الاستقرار والموارد اللذين يوفرهما السلام. 

في سي آيلاند، في ولاية جورجيا، أعادت مجموعة الدول الثماني الصناعية، في حزيران الماضي، تأكيد التزامها بتسوية دائمة شاملة للنزاع العربي- الإسرائيلي، والتزامها بعراقٍ ديمقراطي يتمتع بالسيادة. كما عبّرت مجموعة الدول الصناعية الثماني بقوّة عن دعمها للإصلاح الذي ينبع من داخل العالم العربي، وأقرّت بالحاجة إلى مساعدة البلدان التي تقوم بعمليات إصلاح. ويمكن لهذه المبادرات وغيرها أن تساعدنا على تحقيق النتيجة التي نسعى إليها جميعاً: شرق أوسط مستقر، تظلّله الليبرالية، ومزدهر. 

إن الإصلاح مستمر في المنطقة، والأنموذج الأردني- الذي قوامه تنمية ناجحة موجهة من الداخل، ومتجذّرة في التراث العربي الإسلامي، ومنفتحة في الوقت ذاته على الأفكار العالمية والشركاء العالميين- أنموذج يمكن أن ينجح، كما هو واقع الحال. وهذا النهج في التنمية يمكن أن يساعد في تحويل منطقتنا من منطقة نزاع وعدم استقرار إلى منطقة تفتحُ لنا نوافذَ الفرصة والأمل.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الطريق إلى الإصلاح 
بقلم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني 
ما هو النهج الصحيح الذي يجب اتّباعه لتحقيق التنمية في القرن الحادي والعشرين؟ هل يتّخذ شكلاً واحداً، أم أنه يمكن إحراز خطوات فعلية إلى الأمام بطرق مختلفة؟ إن التاريخ الحديث يوفّر دروساً عديدة، ولكن أحدها يبقى على الزمن: وهو أن التغيير الناجح يأتي من الداخل. وكان هذا صحيحاً بالنسبة للغرب؛ كما أن الأيام أثبتت صحته للدول النامية التي تُعتبر مخزون قوّة؛ وسيكون صحيحاً أيضاً للشرق الأوسط. 

إن سياسة التنمية في العالم العربي ليست قضية أكاديمية بل هي حاجة ملحّة. ومع أن المنطقة لا تعاني من الفقر المورّث لليأس الذي نشهده في الدول التي تعتبر فيها التنمية في أدنى درجاتها، فإن واحداً من كل خمسة عرب يعيش على أقل من دولارين في اليوم. والنمو الاقتصادي أساسي لتوفير فرص العمل، ومع ذلك فإن النمو الإقليمي أقلّ كثيراً من المعدّل للدول النامية (إن معدّلات البطالة في الشرق الأوسط تبلغ في المتوسط 15 في المائة، وحوالي ستة ملايين باحث جديد عن العمل يدخلون السوق كل عام). وقد انخفض معدّل دخل الفرد في المنطقة فعلاً خلال العقدين الأخيرين. 

إن العرب جميعاً يستحقون أفضل مما لديهم، وأكثرهم استحقاقاً هم الشبّان، علماً بأن أكثر من نصف سكان المنطقة دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر. وهم يرون الإمكانات الغنيّة للعالم يومياً في وسائل الإعلام وعلى شاشات أجهزة الكومبيوتر لديهم. وهم يريدون أن يحوزوا إمكانية الوصول إلى ذلك العالم، إضافة إلى الحصول على مُتنفّس لطاقاتهم وإبداعاتهم. إن الإحباط يمكن أن يقود إلى لامبالاة خطرة أو ما هو أسوأ من ذلك. وقلّة قليلة قد تتحوّل إلى التطرّف، ولكن هذه القلة تظل كثيرة العدد في منطقة عانت نزاعاً مريراً وفُرْقة لمدة طويلة. 

بالنسبة للذين يؤمنون بمستقبل الشرق الأوسط منا- ونحن كثرة- فإن البديل هو التغيير التقدّمي: الحاكمية الرشيدة، والنمو الاقتصادي، والتنمية الوطنية. وفي واقع الأمر، فإن الإصلاحات في هذه المجالات تكتسح منطقتنا. والانتخابات غدت جزءًا من الحياة السياسية للمزيد من العرب أكثر من أي وقت مضى؛ ونسبة مشاركة المرأة في الحكم ترتفع؛ وجيلنا الجديد لديه طاقات متوثّبة، ووعي ملحوظ بمعطيات العولمة. والمفكرون الخلاّقون يدفعون بهذا التغيير الإقليمي إلى الأمام من خلال منظمات مثل مجلس رجال الأعمال العرب، ومؤتمر الإسكندرية للإصلاح العربي، واجتماع صنعاء حول الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان. وفي تونس، في شهر أيار الماضي، أقرّت جامعة الدول العربية بأن هناك حاجة للإصلاح. 

إن مثل هذا النجاح يعكس ثلاث حقائق. أولها أنه ليس هناك حلول ذات مسار منفرد. فالتغيير الحقيقي هو التغيير الشامل. وثانيها أن التغيير يتطلب الشراكة. فالحكومة لا يمكن أن تعوّض عن وجود قطاع خاص صحي، وكلاهما بحاجة إلى مجتمع مدني قوي. وثالثها أنه لا بدَّ لهذه العملية أن تنضج في داخل الوطن وأن تكون مُسْتوعبة للجميع لا تستثني أحداً. فالنجاح يتطلب طاقات الناس من جميع قطاعات المجتمع، وانخراطهم ومشاركتهم، بما في ذلك المعلمين، وأصحاب المشروعات، وقادة المجتمع المحلي، والعاملين في الخدمة الحكومية، وآخرين. وفرض عملية إصلاح من الخارج - عملية غير متجذرة في تاريخ الناس، ومجتمعاتهم المحلية، وثقافتهم- لا يمكن أن يولّد الالتزام الذي يتطلبه التقدّم. 

إن العالم العربي مُهيّأ بصورة جيدة لتقديم ذلك الالتزام. فالإصلاح له جذور عميقة في تراثنا. وعصر الإسلام الذهبي كان أنموذجاً لحضارة متعددة الأعراق حققت خطوات تاريخية إلى الأمام في الجهود العلمية والتنمية المدنية. وفي القرن التاسع، علّمنا الكندي، أب الفلسفة الإسلامية، أننا يجب أن لا ننأى بأنفسنا عن قبول الحقيقة برحابة صدر والسعي لاكتسابها، مهما كان مصدرها، وحتى لو جاءت من أمم وأعراق بعيدة تختلف عنا. ولم تكن في أيامه أي أبواب مغلقة. 

واليوم، فإن التقاليد الإنسانية للإسلام هي المَعين الذي تُسْتقى منه القيم المحورية الرئيسية للمنطقة: الإيمان بالكرامة المتساوية لجميع البشر، وتبجيل حكم القانون، والسعي إلى التميّز، وإحقاق التسامح، والمساءلة الشخصية. وهذه القيم توفر الأساس لاقتصادات إبداعية مزدهرة، وبصورة أكيدة لحياةٍ ديمقراطية أيضاً. 

إن الأردن شرع فعلاً في القيام بالإصلاحات الخاصة به، بما في ذلك الانتخابات، وإجراءات تعميق الحقوق السياسية والإنسانية وتجذيرها، من مثل حرية الاجتماع، وحرية الصحافة، ومبادرات تمكين المرأة والشباب. وهناك برامج أخرى تساعد على بناء نظام فعّال للأحزاب السياسية وتعزيز استقلال القضاء. وفيما يتصل بالشؤون الاقتصادية، تعلمنا من الأمثلة التي شهدناها في القرن العشرين، والتي لا تُبْهج القلب. فمشروعات القطاع العام وحده لا يمكنها، ببساطة، توفير فرص كافية للجماعات السكانية المتنامية. وعلى الدول أن توجه أنظارها للقطاع الخاص لخلق الوظائف، وتحقيق الإبداع، وإقامة المشروعات. 

إن إستراتيجية التنمية لدينا تستمدُّ مكنوناتها من خبرات الدول الأخرى في الشرق والغرب. فالدول ذات الاقتصادات العالية الأداء في آسيا ومناطق أخرى تقدّم دروساً في النمو والمثابرة، مبيّنة أهمية الحرية الاقتصادية، والحاكمية الرشيدة، والاستثمارات الاجتماعية في ما ينفع الصالح العام، مثل التعليم. وفي ماليزيا، نشهد دولة إسلامية حديثة ترحّب بالتنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية. ويستمد النمو الوطني عناصر اندفاعه من الأفكار العَصْرية والمعرفة، التي جعلت ماليزيا منهما جزءًا أساسياً من هويةٍ إسلامية تقدمية. 

وفي إيرلندا، نرى بلداً أصغر يحقق الازدهار عندما يركّز على الموارد البشرية وأسواق التصدير. ومن خلال استهداف الاستثمار ذي التوجّه التصديري والتجاوب مع الأسواق المتغيرة، تضاعفت نسبة النمو في إيرلندا في حصة الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي، ما بين عامي 1960 و 2000. وقد تبنّى الأردن بعضاً من التوجهات المشابهة، من مثل حصر مرجعية التنمية والأعمال في مرجعية واحدة شبيهة بـ "فورفاس" في إيرلندا، وهو مجلس وطني يقدّم المشورة للحكومة حول التجارة، والعلم، والإبداع. 

إن الإصلاحات في الأردن تؤتي أُكُلها. فقد انخفض الدين الخارجي، وازدادت الصادرات بصورة ملحوظة، وارتفع النمو الاقتصادي على مدى سنوات عدة. والنمو الفعلي للناتج المحلي الإجمالي وصل إلى 9,6 في المائة في الربع الأول من عام 2004. 

نعم، هناك تحدّيات أمامنا. والتغيير الهيكلي لا يتمّ بسهولة، والإصلاح على النطاق المحلي لا يأخذ مجراه في فراغ. والأردن، مثل بقية الشرق الأوسط، يحمل عبء النزاع العربي- الإسرائيلي، وهو عبء ثقيل. وهذه الدائرة من العنف شكلّت تهديداً للتنمية الإقليمية والاستقرار العالمي على مدى نصف قرن. والإصلاح في الشرق الأوسط لن يكون فعّالاً بصورة تامة دون الاستقرار والموارد اللذين يوفرهما السلام. 

في سي آيلاند، في ولاية جورجيا، أعادت مجموعة الدول الثماني الصناعية، في حزيران الماضي، تأكيد التزامها بتسوية دائمة شاملة للنزاع العربي- الإسرائيلي، والتزامها بعراقٍ ديمقراطي يتمتع بالسيادة. كما عبّرت مجموعة الدول الصناعية الثماني بقوّة عن دعمها للإصلاح الذي ينبع من داخل العالم العربي، وأقرّت بالحاجة إلى مساعدة البلدان التي تقوم بعمليات إصلاح. ويمكن لهذه المبادرات وغيرها أن تساعدنا على تحقيق النتيجة التي نسعى إليها جميعاً: شرق أوسط مستقر، تظلّله الليبرالية، ومزدهر. 

إن الإصلاح مستمر في المنطقة، والأنموذج الأردني- الذي قوامه تنمية ناجحة موجهة من الداخل، ومتجذّرة في التراث العربي الإسلامي، ومنفتحة في الوقت ذاته على الأفكار العالمية والشركاء العالميين- أنموذج يمكن أن ينجح، كما هو واقع الحال. وهذا النهج في التنمية يمكن أن يساعد في تحويل منطقتنا من منطقة نزاع وعدم استقرار إلى منطقة تفتحُ لنا نوافذَ الفرصة والأمل.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من اقوال جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله...
" سيأتي يوم يتمنى كل من لا يحمل الجنسية الاردنية لو انه اردني"*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*إن الأمة أهم من الأشخاص مهما كانت مراكزهم
*
الحسين بن طلال _ طيب الله ثراه _

----------


## دموع الغصون

*"وبلدكم الأردن هذا هو وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى في الوحدة والحرية والاستقلال لكل العرب، عاش على ساحة عزيزة من ساحات النضال القومي منذ رفرفت في سمائه بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين وهو قائد من قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى ومؤسس الأردن، وقد التف حوله واعانه العديد من رجال الرعيل الاول واهل السابقة من ابناء الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان والعراق والجزيرة العربية وغيرها من ديار العروبة، تجمعهم آمال واحدة وتحدو مسيرتهم غايات واحدة"
الحسين بن طلال 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
*
*"إنه شعب عظيم ذو دوافع إيجابية ... 
ومتحمس لتقديم الأفضل... 
ويمتلك الطاقة على التميز." 
"أؤمن بشعبي" 

من أقوال عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مقتطفات من حديث جلالة الملك حفظه الله في مقابلتة مع صحيفة "الواشنطن بوست" الأمريكية نشرتها الخميس 16/6/2011**
"أعتقد أن مهمتي تكمن في إدارة الحوار، فأنا لا أستطيع أن أقول لهم: أسسوا حزباً، ولا أستطيع أن أرشدهم إلى كيفية القيام بذلك، لكن قد يكون بإمكاني أن أجعلهم أكثر إدراكا ووعيا بالتحديات والحقائق. وسوف يؤدي هذا الحوار إلى أن تتحرك الأمور في الاتجاه الصحيح".

"على الأردن أن يثبت للعرب أن هناك طريقة أخرى للقيام بما يجب القيام به. صحيح أننا نظام ملكي، ولكن إن استطعنا أن نثبت أن الديمقراطية قد تقود إلى تشكيل نظام حزبي من حزبين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة – يسار ويمين ووسط – في مدة عامين، حينها لن تشكل بعض الجهات أمرا مثيرا للنقاش والجدل".
****
**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
"لن يكون الأردن وطنًا بديلا لأحد، وهل يعقل أن يكون الأردن بديلا لأحد ونحن جالسون لا نحرك ساكنا، لدينا جيش ومستعدون أن نقاتل من أجل وطننا ومن أجل مستقبل الأردن، ويجب أن نتحدث بقوة ولا نسمح حتى لمجرد هذه الفكرة أن تبقى في عقول بعضنا "*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 

"إن الأولوية عندي هي تأمين حياة أفضل لجميعالأردنيين". 
"تقوم رؤيتي للأردن الجديد على إطلاق عملية تفعيل وطنية وعمليةاندماج عالمي".
"إنه شعب عظيم ذو دوافع إيجابية ... 
ومتحمس لتقديم الأفضل... 
ويمتلك الطاقة على التميز." 
"أؤمن بشعبي" 
"إن الأردنيين الذين بنواإنجازات الماضيلقادرون على العمل لبناء مستقبل أفضل وهو ما سيقومونبهمستقبل يقوم على القدرات الحقيقية والفرص الاقتصادية."*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال المغفور له بإذن الله الحسين بن طلال 
"وبلدكم الأردن هذا هو وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى في الوحدة والحرية والاستقلال لكل العرب، عاش على ساحة عزيزة من ساحات النضال القومي منذ رفرفت في سمائه بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين وهو قائد من قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى ومؤسس الأردن، وقد التف حوله واعانه العديد من رجال الرعيل الاول واهل السابقة من ابناء الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان والعراق والجزيرة العربية وغيرها من ديار العروبة، تجمعهم آمال واحدة وتحدو مسيرتهم غايات واحدة"

----------


## دموع الغصون

* من أقوال جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني* 
*" أن الإرهابيين لا سيما عناصر القاعدة يدركون تماماً قدرة أجهزتنا الأمنية على إفشال مخططاتهم .. فقد خبروهم في أكثر من مرة .. وأن نجحوا هذه المرة بالغدر وسفك دماء الأبرياء فذلك لأنهم لجئوا إلى أسهل الأهداف " .*

*( حديث جلالة الملك لوكالة الأنباء الأردنية و c.n.n )  *

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين 
* إننا نحرص على إبراز صورة الأردن الديمقراطية ومباديء المساواة والتسامح والتعددية التي لازمت مسيرته منذ البدايات .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من أقوال الملك عبدالله بن الحسين 


 إن الحرية المسؤولة هي التي تلتزم بسيادة القانون وتحترم قيم وثقافة المجتمع .
- إن مسيرتنا الديمقراطية هي موضع اهتمامنا ورعايتنا وحرصنا على صونها وحمايتها .
- إن تنمية الحياة السياسية تستدعي وجود أحزاب وطنية تستمد برامجها وأهدافها من رؤيتها الواضحة والتزامها بقضايا الوطن ومصالحه العليا 
-  لا بد من التركيز على أن يبادر كل مواطن إلى ممارسة حقه الدستوري في ترشيح نفسه لهذه الانتخابات أو انتخاب من يعتقد أنه يمثله وأنه مؤهل وقادر على حمل أمانة المسؤولية .*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

من أقوال الملك المؤسس الملك عبدالله الأول بن الحسين

ألا إن الشورى أصل من أصول الحكم عند العرب وقاعدة أساسية من قواعد الإسلام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الامير الحسن بن طلال: أنا لا اؤمن بحوار الحضارات لأن
هناك حضارة عالمية واحدة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
من اقوال جلالة الملك اليوم 23/10/2012 :
 المسؤول بمنصبه يقول : كل شيء عال العال
وعندما يترك منصبه يقول : كل شيء غلط والدنيا خربانه
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
من كلمة جلالة الملك :
~ الانتخابات ستكون باعلى درجات النزاهه والشفافية*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
 من اقوال جلالة الملك :
انا عبد الله ابن حسين وانا مواطن اردني ~ والملك لله
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من اقوال جلالة الملك:
ان من الحتمي ان يكون للشباب الاردني،الدور الفاعل والمشاركة الجدية في شؤون وشجون الوطن،فهم فرسان التغيير القادرون على احداث نقلة نوعية في مستقبل هذا الوطن وتحقيق الغد المشرق لاجيالة المقبلة.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من يترك نفسه أسير الماضي يفقد المستقبل ،،

المغفور له بإذن الله الملك حسين بن طلال ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أرجو أن نغدو قدوه لسائر الأقطار في هذه المنطقه ،،

المغفور له بإذن الله الملك حسين بن طلال ،،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_من اقوال الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه:

"وبلدكم الأردن هذا هو وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى في الوحدة والحرية والاستقلال لكل العرب، عاش على ساحة عزيزة من ساحات النضال القومي منذ رفرفت في سمائه بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين وهو قائد من قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى ومؤسس الأردن، وقد التف حوله واعانه العديد من رجال الرعيل الاول واهل السابقة من ابناء الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان والعراق والجزيرة العربية وغيرها من ديار العروبة، تجمعهم آمال واحدة وتحدو مسيرتهم غايات واحدة"_

----------

